# Browning BDM 9mm



## dondavis3

I bought a Browning BDM today.

It's in 9mm and very good condition.

Some holster wear (to be expected after 15 to 20 years).

Can anyone with Browning experience give me some information on this gun?

I'll be shooting it tomorrow & will post pictures later.

Thank you for your assistance.

:smt1099


----------



## Scorpion8

Post up some pics please!


----------



## dondavis3

I've been shooting it and it is a great gun.



















It has a ambidextrous safety.

The screw driver slot on the left hand side of the slide allows you to turn it into a SAO or to SA/DA which ever you like better.

Quite ingenious . IMHO

This is definitely a "keeper".

:smt1099


----------



## trailblazer

i have one of these on layaway with one payment to go...i can't wait to get it to the range.

TB


----------



## dondavis3

I've now shot mine quite a bit .

I think you're gonna love it.


:smt1099


----------



## Buff

My favorite pistol. Bitch to find 15 round magazines that feed right. Original mags will cost a fortune. Pro-Mags suck.


----------



## dondavis3

@ trailblazer

Did you get a BDM?

How do you like yours?

:smt1099


----------



## 500Benz

BDMs are sweet


----------



## Exon

Hi guys what can you say regarding BDM's Firing pin? is it a floating pin? or not? because I like dry firing and I'm concern that I might break the pin. If BDM is a floating pin, then it is safe to dry fire.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

My favorite carry and shooter my BDc model, it's deadly accurate. Military officers model with no safety's, just de-cocker. 10+1, if more needed should have brought an AK or AR for sure.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Exon

I dry fire all my guns.

Just use "snap caps"

Amazon.com: snap caps

They are cheap and will keep you from damaging your firing pins.

:smt1099


----------

